# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Потому что... развиваем фантазию...

## Mr_Vinni

*Игра очень простая! (придумал сам хотя может такая где и есть!)

Я задаю утверждающюю фразу, например:
Автобус едет (фраза может быть любой длины)
следующий дает ответ, например:
потому что калеса круглые!

Ответивший задает свою фразу.
Причин очень много! На любое действие найдется милион причин!!!
Старайтесь придумывать остроумные и смешные ответы, развивайте фантазию (но не переборщите)!!!
*

*
Начнем!
В комнате светло...*

----------


## Irina

потому что свет наконец появился.

Манная каша противная ....

----------


## Mr_Vinni

потому что Ира ее не любит.

Я хороший...

----------


## Irina

Потому что ещё не научился быть плохим.

Комп глючит...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

потому что в мусорку пора его.

Биз плохой...

----------


## Irina

потому что вредничает, когда бывает не в духе. 

Я люблю лениться...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

потому что не любишь работать.

Я люблю...

----------


## Irina

потому что крылья выросли.

Я хочу мороженого...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

потому что любишь сладкое.

Самолёт идет на взлёт...

----------


## Irina

а сердце в пятки 

Мучает жажда...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

потому что напилась вчера с подругами.

Волнуюсь....

----------


## Irina

потому что думаешь как она там на экзамене. 

Хочется взлететь...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

потому что гладиолус! =)

Кошка мяукает...

----------


## Irina

потому что дай пожрать хозяин))

Медведь сосёт лапу..

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Потому что до члена не достает хД


Муха-это птица...

----------


## Irina

потому что летает зараза и словить так же трудно.

Мужики врут...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

потому что казлы.  хД (з.ы. не все)


Женщины опасны...

----------


## Irina

потому что стервы те ещё ( тоже не все)))

Машина в ремонте...

----------


## Mouse

Сломалась, однако

Ёжик в тумане..

----------


## Akasey

заблудился, бедняга

Сушит во рту...

----------


## Mouse

Потому что ёжик долго кричал: ЛОШАДКААААААА!  

У пчёлки жалко...

----------

